# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Pessoal do norte!

## Marcos Martins

Boas!
já a uns meses que ando para começar com mudas de agua natural...
 O problema é que ontem fui ao mar, mais concretamente em Carreço Viana do Castelo, e a agua estava pior que o copo do meu escumador!

Alguem sabe um sitio na zona norte que dê para recolher agua boa nesta altura do ano?
Não tenho bomba, apenas jerrycans de 30 litros, por isso se der para parar o carro perto melhor...

Abraço!

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Pelo meu ver, não acho boa ideia ir buscar agua com esta chuva, deixa passar 2 ao 3 dias. Claro sem chuva a vista.  :Coradoeolhos: 
O local onde vou buscar a agua e no cais da Povoa de Varzim.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas!
> já a uns meses que ando para começar com mudas de agua natural...
>  O problema é que ontem fui ao mar, mais concretamente em Carreço Viana do Castelo, e a agua estava pior que o copo do meu escumador!
> 
> Alguem sabe um sitio na zona norte que dê para recolher agua boa nesta altura do ano?
> Não tenho bomba, apenas jerrycans de 30 litros, por isso se der para parar o carro perto melhor...
> 
> Abraço!


Boas, Marcos.

Em Carreço a água é boa. A praia do Olho Marinho está classificada como "Praia Dourada". Todas as outras do litoral vianense está classificadas com "Bandeira Azul".

Agora, não vás colectar água com o mar alteroso, pois é natural que andem muitos sedimentos em suspensão e a água esteja turva.  :yb668:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

Tens ido colectar água aí por Viana? Estou a tentar arranjar colectas alternativas, para trazer água com mais frequência  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Adriano Sousa

olá a todos. eu tambem tenho ido buscar agua ao mesmo locar que o Marcos. pois até foi ele que me indicou o local. da ultima vêz que la fui o mar estava um pouco revoltado mesmo assim trouxe agua e n tive problemas. 
até tive a perguntar a pessoal tambem daqui de cima pra irmos este sabado de manha mas ja ficou adiado pela maré baixa ás 10da manha. 
temos uma bomba da gasolina com 30metros de mangueira e tem-se recolhido agua com muita facilidade. se alguem for que avise. abraço

----------


## Santos Dias

> olá a todos. eu tambem tenho ido buscar agua ao mesmo locar que o Marcos. pois até foi ele que me indicou o local. da ultima vêz que la fui o mar estava um pouco revoltado mesmo assim trouxe agua e n tive problemas. 
> até tive a perguntar a pessoal tambem daqui de cima pra irmos este sabado de manha mas ja ficou adiado pela maré baixa ás 10da manha. 
> temos uma bomba da gasolina com 30metros de mangueira e tem-se recolhido agua com muita facilidade. se alguem for que avise. abraço


Olá Adriano ,eu custumo fazer a coleta junto do Forte de Viana nas Marés Baixas ,dá um cadinho trabalho pois há que andar a saltar por cima das Rochas ,mas a agua é Muito boa ,quem sane um dia lá nos encontraremos ,um abraço..... (convem escolher marés grandes )

----------


## Adriano Sousa

olá. pois... é que da ultima vez que fui eu e o ricardo bacelo como precisavamos mesmo da agua fomos e chegamos la ás 9 da manhã e só conseguimos começar a bombar la pras 11. ainda bem que a bomba é de 22mil litros hora e en 15 minutos enchemos uns 500litros e viemos embora. mas mesmo assim o que nos passamos pra encontrar mesmo um sitio pra chegar a bomba. mas olha que junto ao forte tem bastante alga e um colega meu tambem apanhou ai e começou a ganhar bastantes algas. talvez n tenha filtrado como deve ser...

----------


## Santos Dias

> olá. pois... é que da ultima vez que fui eu e o ricardo bacelo como precisavamos mesmo da agua fomos e chegamos la ás 9 da manhã e só conseguimos começar a bombar la pras 11. ainda bem que a bomba é de 22mil litros hora e en 15 minutos enchemos uns 500litros e viemos embora. mas mesmo assim o que nos passamos pra encontrar mesmo um sitio pra chegar a bomba. mas olha que junto ao forte tem bastante alga e um colega meu tambem apanhou ai e começou a ganhar bastantes algas. talvez n tenha filtrado como deve ser...


Quando refri a Maré é preciso escolher as maiores ,é na "estofa" da Maré que se deve retirar a Agua ,eu custumo aproveitar os locais onde a agua faz piscina ,tudo o que for lixo as correntes já levaram ,nunca se deve recolher agua na Praia mar.... :yb668:  ...(mas  isso sou eu que penso assim..).. :SbSourire21:

----------


## Adriano Sousa

sim isso é bem melhor. só que como estavamos desesperados por agua (ololo) apanhamos a que tinhamos. a ver se da proxima temso mais sorte. abraço

----------

